

Why Zuckerberg Has No Desire To Build A Facebook Phone - GCA10
http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgeanders/2013/01/30/why-zuckerberg-has-no-desire-to-build-a-facebook-phone/

======
onedev
Look, this is being written about everywhere, and I think the reason a
Facebook phone won't exist is really really simple; hardware is a tough
business. Hardware is low-margin, capital intensive, and not many succeed.

There is very little reason for a company like FB, which is running a super
high margin software business needs to get into the hardware game. Absolutely
no reason. IF they wanted to get into hardware, they would do so through a
proxy like a mobile OS or an Android fork OR through branding partnerships
with existing hardware manufacturers (branding on Touch-wiz or Sense).

~~~
r00fus
Facebook just needs to sell it's identity presence as a service to handset
manufacturers.

If you can have your phonebook, and also lookup on Facebook all while in your
phone.app - that'd be useful.

~~~
untog
That already exists, no? Pretty sure my Facebook app on Android asked me for
sync options when I first signed in.

~~~
onedev
I can confirm that this exists in iOS 6 also.

------
vermontdevil
Business Insiders would be sad to read this. It might end their endless link
baiting on this topic.

~~~
joonix
Here Is Why Facebook Will Build a Phone This Summer, And It Will Be Huge

